# Tulammo vs Wold and Brown Bear



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't care that much if it corrodes my gun because I clean the heck out of them. What I am concerned about is if they shoot good or if the actual bullet corrodes after a period of time. I was in a sporting goods store a few days ago and someone had physically ripped open a box of russian ammo and it had green (rust?) spects on it. I was figuring this was a sign of corrosion. What are your experiences with shooting, hang ups, accuracy, misfires etc?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Dude, I've been using Tulammo through ALL of my guns! With no problems, one day my glock jammed up i think 3 times when it was raining and 33 degrees out this winter, that's the only time i've had any errors. I did receive a box of .223 that had a dented round, that i forgot to pull out and it jammed my AR up, but that was my dumb fault for putting it in the magazine when I clearly saw it.

Other then that I have had great luck and the tulammo isn't corrosive, at least to the best of my knowledge. I actually have over 1000 rounds of 9mm and 40cal stocked of Tulammo, and I think I'm going to try and run 200 through my AR and my AK to make sure they operate flawlessly! Only draw back is you can't reload them and they are kinda dirty


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you SIR! Thats what I wanted to hear. I saw your desk with the Tulammo all over it and I thought I'd give it a try. Going to get some from cabelas then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I wouldn't buy it if I didn't like it ::rambo::


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

My advice is try both ::rambo:: . The internet is full of opinions but if it works in your weapons and you clean your guns regularly I say go for it. I personally like tulammo better, but that is just my experience.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I ran tula through my sks and it never gave me a lick of crap. I did see Remington jam on me though. brass vs steel I guess


----------

